# Pat's Trains?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I emailed Pat's Trains via there email system last week and did not receive a reply. 
Does there email (on there web site) work? Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They have a phone number, call them.

Patrick's Trains
142 29th Street
Wheeling, WV 26003
*304-232-0714*


Monday - 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Tuesday - 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Wednesday - 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Thursday - 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Friday - 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Saturday - 10:00 AM to 4:00 PM


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

For others who never heard of them,

http://www.patstrains.com/


Good people to deal with?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, all my dealings with Pat have been very good. He even went out of his way to find the little tender I used on my K-Line Porter TMCC upgrade project, those were hard to track down.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I know they have a phone number. My concern was that they did not answer my email question. If they never got it that means there site email does not work, if they got it but did not answer, that is my concern. Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe they were closed for the holidays?

Shoot them another e mail?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've exchanged emails with Pat a couple of times, he always answered me. Maybe he doesn't like you for some reason. 

I'm sure it's just an oversight, don't give up because of one email.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I could understand that if he knew me but he does not know me. Don


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would send him another email. Wait a week, then send another email. 

If he doesn't respond after the first resent email, then call. 

This is a good standard business practice to follow. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sometimes responses get caught in spam filters. Sometimes the outgoing email gets lost in cyber space. Sometimes the incoming email gets lost in cyberspace. There are FAR too many variables to "give up" on a company based on one misdirected communication. 

I program for a living, it happens ALL the time.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I did send a second. I will wait a day or two before i decide who to buy from. Don


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

How many other train hobby stores are in WV does anyone know of some good ones?


----------

